# Joey Weed's C99 coming soon!!



## monkeybusiness

looks like it may actually become a reality folks:

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html
(change xx to tt)

Get your money orders ready.. But wait til after I've sent mine in!


----------



## umbra

which of his hybrids did you order


----------



## monkeybusiness

So far I've got his A11,  blueberry, and sugar blossom. Haven't started any of em yet though. Have been keeping an eye out for his C99 as i heard it might become available again soon.

I very likely will order something else as well. Given your Knowledge/experience Umbra, any suggestions?


----------



## umbra

my C99 and crosses are from Mosca Negra. and others have been gifted to me. I have his C99 F1, sonic fly, fly hooker, and tsi fly. gifted are C99 x nz. I was thinking of a cross the other day. C99 x deep chunk and didn't I find somebody already making this cross. Although not a pure strain. I like the DC x C99 idea. Space Queen is great C99 x romulan. It depends on what you want.


----------



## monkeybusiness

umbra said:
			
		

> my C99 and crosses are from Mosca Negra. and others have been gifted to me. I have his C99 F1, sonic fly, fly hooker, and tsi fly. gifted are C99 x nz. I was thinking of a cross the other day. C99 x deep chunk and didn't I find somebody already making this cross. Although not a pure strain. I like the DC x C99 idea. Space Queen is great C99 x romulan. It depends on what you want.



Cool, thanks! That C99 x Romulan sounds pretty sweet. I'm definitely a bigger fan of the up sativa head buzz. Stoked about getting some C99 finally. 

 And definitely getting way addicted to buying seeds, but i just keep telling myself something like , 'You never know how long this one is gonna be available'

 Haven't tried the seed auctions sites yet and really don't know anything about them. And since i started this thread i don't mind hijacking it to ask which do you recommend or are your favorites? (shippin to usa)


----------



## umbra

breedbay and thcfarmer's site thcbay


----------



## scatking

i think The Hemp Goddess was looking for some C99 a while back.  Can someone pass the word?


----------



## NorCalHal

THCFARMER FTW!

Best Genetics I have ever seen offered on the 'net, BY FAR.

I spent my yearly allowence on beans from Raskel and Cali Connection.

Going to be a DANK filled winter!


----------



## umbra

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> THCFARMER FTW!
> 
> Best Genetics I have ever seen offered on the 'net, BY FAR.
> 
> I spent my yearly allowence on beans from Raskel and Cali Connection.
> 
> Going to be a DANK filled winter!



ogr and swerve have hooked up together and have a few offerings as a joint effort. you cant miss with their work. I just popped the white x '97 bubblegum and super sour deez x fire og


----------



## NorCalHal

I'm fighting for the Fire OG x "the white"...damn auction is up to $210..

Raskels Bubba's S1 looks great too Umbra, u should snatch them up bro!


----------



## umbra

already have them and his sfv og x B1


----------



## monkeybusiness

You guys blow my mind sometimes!

Let me ask you this, if i may: Do you keep the strains going? What i mean is, do you pick a favorite mom and keep her around for future runs or only grow one cycle. Maybe you only keep it if you reeeeeally like the strain? I'm just curious when it comes to collecting breeds/strains what people do for the long run (especially when they are regularly trying new strains)


----------



## greenfriend

ooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeee.  thcfarmers auction looks sweet!  im still in clone collecting mode, never even started from seed, but those auctions make me want to start...


----------



## umbra

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> You guys blow my mind sometimes!
> 
> Let me ask you this, if i may: Do you keep the strains going? What i mean is, do you pick a favorite mom and keep her around for future runs or only grow one cycle. Maybe you only keep it if you reeeeeally like the strain? I'm just curious when it comes to collecting breeds/strains what people do for the long run (especially when they are regularly trying new strains)



Whenever I find something noteworthy, I'll keep it around until I find something else. Problem is...I always find something else.


----------



## NorCalHal

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> You guys blow my mind sometimes!
> 
> Let me ask you this, if i may: Do you keep the strains going? What i mean is, do you pick a favorite mom and keep her around for future runs or only grow one cycle. Maybe you only keep it if you reeeeeally like the strain? I'm just curious when it comes to collecting breeds/strains what people do for the long run (especially when they are regularly trying new strains)


 
I'm looking for about 2-3 phenos MAX. I will end up going thru prob 200 seeds before I find 1. I have been thru prob 100 so far, to no avail.....

When I do find a pheno, yes, I will make some moms, and of I go!


----------



## NorCalHal

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I'm fighting for the Fire OG x "the white"...damn auction is up to $210..
> 
> Raskels Bubba's S1 looks great too Umbra, u should snatch them up bro!


 

DAmn beans went for $340.00! I was getting tatted when the austion ended dangit! I would have paid 400....


----------



## umbra

joeshmoe's auction, now theres some genetics


----------



## dr pyro

hey hal this may sound dumb but what the heck is a pheno? please explain.


----------



## Trafic

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey hal this may sound dumb but what the heck is a pheno? please explain.



Pheno = Phenotype = the observable properties of an organism that are produced by the interaction of the genotype and the environment.

So two plants may come from the same plant but have different characteristics.  One may have fatter leaves or different colored pistols. These would be two phenotypes.


----------



## monkeybusiness

Alright, Hemp depot finally has Joey Weed's C99 back in stock again!

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html
(replace 'xx' with 'tt')


----------



## HazeMe

So, who all here ordered some JW C99? I just got my confirmation today! Shipment is on it's way! I thought the C99 would be gone already, or at least getting low by now... They usually go fast!

HazeMe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I ordered some C99, some Apollo 11, some Blueberry from Joey and some Government Mule from Cannacopia.  I got my confirmation on Wed.


----------



## monkeybusiness

I ordered c99 as well on the same day i posted it was officially in stock. For some reason i didn't get the confirmation option but i'll assume delivery is gonna be in the same ballpark as you all as well.
 Let us know when they arrive!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Received my order from Hemp Depot today.


----------



## Locked

Damn my wife is really gonna kill me...I hve to order some of that c99...This order is going to hve to be Top Secret from the wife...


----------



## HazeMe

Go for it, Hamster! You have to get some of that C99! MMM, I can taste it already.

Nice to hear you got your shipment, THG! Mine should be here soon. 

HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness

JW's C99 has now been down graded to "limited"

   hmmmm, never saw _that_ comin..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Have any of your tried his Apollo 11?  I don't think that it gets the credit it deserves.  I found it to be a GREAT smoke.


----------



## HazeMe

I love A11!!! One of my favorites! More people need to grow it. I think a lot of people are caught up with all Kush strains. 

HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness

I have apollo 11 seeds but haven't started them yet. I _was_ gonna start some Satori but I think the c99 will be my next venture now..


----------



## HazeMe

monkeybusiness, you should germ some of that A11. It's good for smoking anytime of day. Very mind expanding! It's everything the description describes it as and much more. I like to write poetry and music, and A11 is good for helping with creativity. 

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

I just printed out my order form for some JW c99...I gotta get my order in before they are all gone....


----------



## monkeybusiness

HazeMe said:
			
		

> monkeybusiness, you should germ some of that A11. It's good for smoking anytime of day. Very mind expanding! It's everything the description describes it as and much more. I like to write poetry and music, and A11 makes for helping with creativity.
> 
> HazeMe


 Sweeeet, thanks! That's just the type of buzz i prefer. (And i been up to my ears in heavy hitting indicas for a little too long now)

Kinda got my heart set on Cindy though and i've only got room to rotate one set of new seeds. A11 will veeeery likely be my next choice. 

But thenagain.... a lot can happen in 3 or 4 months. mwa ha ha ha ha

appreciate the recomendation!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I have apollo 11 seeds but haven't started them yet. I _was_ gonna start some Satori but I think the c99 will be my next venture now..



LOL--sounds like you have the same "taste" in smoke that I do.  I am real partial to Mandala's Satori, Speed Queen, and Safari Mix and Joey Weed's C99 and Apollo 11.  I ordered some of his Blueberry this time, but haven't germed any yet.  I am thinking that his C99 x Apollo 11 cross might be something special.


----------



## HazeMe

THG, I haven't tried his C99xA11 yet, but I'm hoping to get some, and grow it by the end of next year. I would imagine it's high is like a speedy A11... That would make for a good morning smoke. 

monkeybusiness, no matter what way you go, you can't go wrong!

HazeMe


----------



## Rolling Thunder

What about Apollo 11? Is that available from JoeyWeed as well, or from anyone else?  RT


----------



## HazeMe

Just received my JW C99 today! And, yes JW has A11 at hemp depot.

HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--sounds like you have the same "taste" in smoke that I do.  I am real partial to Mandala's Satori, Speed Queen, and Safari Mix and Joey Weed's C99 and Apollo 11.  I ordered some of his Blueberry this time, but haven't germed any yet.  I am thinking that his C99 x Apollo 11 cross might be something special.


 Funny you say that because i was totally eyeballing their Speed Queen when i ordered the Satori. I really need a more 'functional' indica in my repertoire. (decided to go with some autoflowering dwarfs for the summer outdoor garden instead). Glad to hear you give it the thumbs up. In my future for sure.

And yea that C99xA11 could have some real magic indeed considering the crosses. 

 And hey i checked out your diy's. WOW, great stuff! 5ozs from that scrog is impressive. 
 AND, might i add, your diy skills are top notch. No  hack work of anykind. (more than _I _can say, mwa ha ha ha). Seriously though, great stuff. 
And frankly... is there anything cooler than a girl with tools??


----------



## monkeybusiness

Sweet, my C99 arrived yesterday (though i couldn't go get em till today)

Another great transaction with Hemp Depot. I can highly recommend them!

So who's gonna start their Cindy's right away? I'm definitely going to but will probably take clones for flowering and not put the plants (from seeds) themselves into flower. Buuuut, i tend to change my mind constantly so we'll see what actually happens once they sprout..

 Good luck everyone!!


----------



## monkeybusiness

and i regret to inform everyone that this batch of C99 appears to be sold out.


----------



## HazeMe

Hey all, just wanted to let you know that thcbay has some C99 F1 and C99 BX1, by Mosca... If you missed out on Joey Weed's C99 or just want some more.

HazeMe


----------



## monkeybusiness

10 out of 10 sprouts
And much quicker than i expected, which accounts for the stretching.
Looking forward to sampling this strain down the line..
mwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rolling Thunder

While I don't personally approve of feminized seeds, Dr. Greenthumb does sell feminized seeds of Cindy`s Pineapple phenotype.


----------

